# Cranking reel



## shamoo (Apr 5, 2011)

Looken to purchase a cranking reel something like a 5.4 to 1 in that area, any suggestions?


----------



## dr_beerman (Apr 5, 2011)

do you have a budget in mind?


----------



## shamoo (Apr 5, 2011)

Not really, what-cha got in mind?


----------



## 00 mod (Apr 5, 2011)

Shimano curado e5...nuf said


----------



## Troutman3000 (Apr 5, 2011)

Heard the new Lews for 89.00 is very hard to beat.


----------



## redbug (Apr 5, 2011)

i picked up a dawia crazy cranker /and love it only issue...$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## fender66 (Apr 5, 2011)

Troutman3000 said:


> Heard the new Lews for 89.00 is very hard to beat.



I just got the Lews Tournament Speed Spool® Baitcast Reel. Love it. It was $140.


----------



## dr_beerman (Apr 5, 2011)

I was thinking Revo Winch


----------



## LonLB (Apr 5, 2011)

Bass Pro, Pro Qualifier, Revo S, with BPS Pro Qualifier gears, Used Premier with BPS gears, and the BPS Fritts reel.


The fritts reel can absolutely BOMB big cranks. I have never seen a bass reel cast baits like that. But with small baits, the brakes aren't able to keep up with the softer crankbait rods.


Also, I didn't like the profile of the fritts reel. Kind of tall, and narrow.


My list would be in the order above.


----------



## shamoo (Apr 5, 2011)

00 mod said:


> Shimano curado e5...nuf said


If that came in a left hand retrieve I'd be all over it, thanks man.


----------



## shamoo (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm thinking bout the Revo winch or the BPS Pro Qualifier


----------



## BassAddict (Apr 5, 2011)

Reel comes in left or right retrieve, and comes already spooled. Best yet I don't think its more than 3 bucks, what do ya think!


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Apr 5, 2011)

I'd go for the winch if its strictly for crankin.


----------



## Bugpac (Apr 5, 2011)

Id go for the lews. That is my next reel.


----------



## fender66 (Apr 5, 2011)

Like I said...I just got the Lews Tournament Speed Spool® Baitcast Reel. So far I can compare it to my Revo STX (which I have 3 of and love). Very smooth and fits well in my hand. I'm going to give it a real work out this weekend.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Apr 5, 2011)

How long has Lews been around? Seems like they've made a big splash this off season, and I see their name popping up everywhere. I've even accumulated a couple Lews stickers in the last few weeks.


----------



## fender66 (Apr 6, 2011)

dyeguy1212 said:


> How long has Lews been around? Seems like they've made a big splash this off season, and I see their name popping up everywhere. I've even accumulated a couple Lews stickers in the last few weeks.



Been around since the 1940s. Here's their history.

https://lews.com/history.htm


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 6, 2011)

BassAddict said:


> Reel comes in left or right retrieve, and comes already spooled. Best yet I don't think its more than 3 bucks, what do ya think!





I have both the left and right handed models - the drag is tremendous!


----------



## shamoo (Apr 6, 2011)

BassAddict said:


> Reel comes in left or right retrieve, and comes already spooled. Best yet I don't think its more than 3 bucks, what do ya think!


If it has instructions that babies mine


----------



## shamoo (Apr 6, 2011)

Captain Ahab said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Reel comes in left or right retrieve, and comes already spooled. Best yet I don't think its more than 3 bucks, what do ya think!
> ...


If it has your seal of approval Capt I'm looken today


----------



## Troutman3000 (Apr 6, 2011)

Bugpac said:


> Id go for the lews. That is my next reel.




Didnt you say the only difference in the high dollar reel and 89.00 is the finish?


----------



## Bugpac (Apr 6, 2011)

According to Russ010 yes that is it. And all i could see checking them out in person was exactly that as well.


----------



## fender66 (Apr 6, 2011)

I think it has to be more than the finish. The weights are different enough to warrant the question. 6.7 to 7.1 lb.

Here's the comparisons link.

https://lews.com/reels.htm


----------



## Bugpac (Apr 6, 2011)

ok there is some differences. the drag etc. So lets rephrase. Russ010 told me the 89.00 reel fishes the same as the 139.00. Thats all i know, I haven't used one yet.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thats what I mean Bugpac. I'll take Russ's word for it. He doesnt have a problem dropping money on reels thats for sure.


----------



## Bugpac (Apr 6, 2011)

Troutman3000 said:


> Thats what I mean Bugpac. I'll take Russ's word for it. He doesnt have a problem dropping money on reels thats for sure.



I agree, he will throw down 200+ no problem, If he says the 89.00 is a good buy I am on it.


----------



## Bugpac (Apr 6, 2011)

Now the 279.00 one look bad arse as well..


----------



## dr_beerman (Apr 6, 2011)

shamoo said:


> I'm thinking bout the Revo winch or the BPS Pro Qualifier



I have the BPS Qualifier 4.7:1, a very nice reel for the money. One caveat, go to the store, open a few, and try them out. I didn't do this and got a bad one. I also have a Revo Toro...wicked awesome!


----------



## 00 mod (Apr 6, 2011)

I dont know what cranks you are gonna throw, but my lipless rod(also throw 100's and 200's, anything down to 8 feet) has a shimano curado e50, which does come in a lefty! I dont think you really need that low 5.XX gear ration until you are cranking deeper than 15+ but that is just my opinion! 
Jeff


----------



## Bugpac (Apr 6, 2011)

I thro dd 22 on a 6 ratio. I dont mind it at all, i reel slow, and sometimes fast that way. I use the exact same setup to burn traps.


----------



## kybluesnbass (Apr 12, 2011)

Seems like I read some were that lews reels were made by Daiwa. I own allot of reels but my favorite would have to be my curado 200e7. Once i cleaned all the grease out of the spool bearings it cast so much further I'm talking 70 yards with 3/8 once lure. It is setting on top of a flats blue 7.9' rod spooled with 14lb fire line I had 20lb power pro on it but it would not cast very well and that kind of braid seems to want to backlash and slice into itself allot , The backlashes are 10 times harder to remove then the fire line.I also have an old ABU 5000 from the late 70's bought it new. It has caught allot of fish over the years.


----------



## batman (Apr 13, 2011)

I got a revo winch,love it


----------

